# Wearing a cup while riding??



## rltrock (Jan 8, 2007)

As one who has taken a number of shots to the gems in various sports over the years, I was wondering if anyone out there wears a cup while mtb riding. 

It was seem like a smart thing to do, given the top bar is not very forgiving, but I don't see any protection geared for mountain biking.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

rltrock said:


> As one who has taken a number of shots to the gems in various sports over the years, I was wondering if anyone out there wears a cup while mtb riding.
> 
> It was seem like a smart thing to do, given the top bar is not very forgiving, but *I don't see any protection geared for mountain biking.
> *
> Any thoughts?


Never seen protection for mountain biking? It must mean it's not too necessary.


----------



## MysteriousWind (Sep 17, 2005)

I think I remember a thread a while back out this and it had some rather funny replies. I cup would help save the gems, but I'd honestly rather take a few hits there than have to wear a cup. While riding your legs are moving a lot so a cup would cause a lotta pain. I tried searching for the thread but couldn't find it.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Holy chafing, Batman!

I've taken quite a few shots to the gems over the years, also (I played soccer for nearly 20 yrs), and not once have I considered a cup due to the enormous potential for chafing and other major continuous discomfort.

Not only that, but I suspect that the saddle would actually interfere with parts of the cup, creating a whole other batch of problems.

Honestly, I've never mashed my nuts while riding.


----------



## northparkrider (Sep 26, 2005)

hey they do make like paded stem covers that at least take someof the edge off, bmxers use them. But most of the time when you fall on a mountain bike its either the knees or the shoulders that take the most beating. id worry less about the family gewels and more about your collarbones and knee caps.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

It just would not fit well. The nose of the saddle would push it up. with the legs constantly moving up and down, there would be a lot of friction. 

ironically enough, i got a small load of saddle to the groin earlier today when i was getting behind the saddle and trying to clear a section.


----------



## GreenLightGo (Oct 24, 2006)

good, tight fitting compression shorts will help keep them out of the way. The inner liner on my Fox Base shorts and Hoss Ponderosa shorts (both baggies) do a good job. I'm not a lycra kinda guy.


----------



## yater (Nov 3, 2006)

I've ridden mountain bikes since 1991 and rode bmx before that. I don't know that I've ever hit the nuts on the bike.


----------



## MysteriousWind (Sep 17, 2005)

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=277794&highlight=does+anyone+wear+a+cup

lol, rather funny


----------



## lobolator (Oct 29, 2006)

Since I was 5, I've wailed the boys only once (about a week ago):yikes: :cryin:, while riding.
I always wondered why the downhillers always put their seats down so far. Now I know.:madman: 
Seriously, your protective instincts improve after a shot or two below the belt. 
But if you really want one...they used to make "aero" styled cups for sports where running is essential, that might work. But I think the discomfort outweighs the possibility of wailin the boys again.
Oh yeah, I'm nearing 40 now.


----------



## rltrock (Jan 8, 2007)

*Sock*

I really like the idea of putting a sock down there to absorb some impact. I'm sure it will have ancillary benefits with chicks.


----------



## Batteries (Apr 1, 2007)

rltrock said:


> I really like the idea of putting a sock down there to absorb some impact. I'm sure it will have ancillary benefits with chicks.


Hahahaha. Indeed.

I don't really ride as hard as some of the guys on here, but I've bailed on a few runs, and "the boys" were the least of my worries. When I'm flying off a bike, my first thought tends to be "I hope my face doesn't land on that gathering of sharp, pointed rocks over there...." not necessarily about the lower region.

I can only see a cup being worth the constant discomfort if you're constantly falling off your bike, or for hardcore dirt jumpers, where a fall from a great height is involved.


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

Nothing but my bright red boxers.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Damn, that would hurt.


----------



## canadian-clydesdale (Oct 13, 2004)

I know a fella how rides with one while downhilling and heavy free riding. His reason is that he once mashed the twig and berries so hard once he was whizzing blood for a week, and in dry dock with the ladies for about a month.

That being said I still don't wear a cup, and as previously noted, it would not feel good on a more pedal intensive ride. But then again it's your gear protect as you see fit.


----------



## DRTRIDR (Jun 26, 2006)

RLTROCK- If protecting the "twig and berries" is high on your list, why not just invest in either a stem or top tube pad. Quite a few manufacturers produce them (i.e. Race Face and Roach). Better than stuffing a sock.....

Roach pads--- http://www.roachclothing.com/Products/Protection/Frameset/index.htm


----------



## fool-o (Apr 11, 2007)

well my balls seem to be in permanant pain from that dam stem. i ride with my seat all the way down so my seats not a problem but a cup does seem like a good idea........ when u get over the pain rubbing its gonna cause


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

Wear some ballhuggers under the shorts and don't worry break any rock and it's not procreate time so keep going...


----------



## george_da_trog (Jul 1, 2003)

I think it sounds like a good idea.... go for it.



george


----------



## alizhan (May 6, 2004)

fool-o said:


> well my balls seem to be in permanant pain from that dam stem. i ride with my seat all the way down so my seats not a problem but a cup does seem like a good idea........ when u get over the pain rubbing its gonna cause


Until you land off-center on the cup and _squeegee_ the living daylights out of parts which don't much like being yanked sideways. :cryin:

Having experienced both (yay soccer), I'd rather take the straight shot.


----------



## Elno Lewis (Mar 14, 2007)

my dick and balls are way to big for any cup.


----------



## Steve030687 (Jan 7, 2007)

I think I would rather take a shot every now and again instead of chafe 100% of the time.


----------

